# What are your  thoughts on the movie  Hawk the Slayer?



## BAYLOR (Feb 4, 2020)

A 1980  fantasy film staring Jack Palance and John Terry . This film is bad  and cheap looking and a  positive  joy to watch. I so wanted a sequel to this film .


----------



## Vince W (Feb 4, 2020)

It is bad and cheap looking but in a joyful way. It really shouldn't work as a film but it does. I haven't watched it in years. I should rectify that.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Feb 4, 2020)

One of those films that might be best left to nostalgic memory.


----------



## Matteo (Feb 4, 2020)

Ohhh...*very* fond memories of this.

But not for the reason you might think.

It was the first movie I saw at the cinema on my own.

But that's not the reason...

It's a sword and fantasy epic so just the thing for a young lad wanting some entertainment.

But that's not the reason either...
...
...
...
...
Farah Fawcett.  Now *that's* the reason!


----------



## Vince W (Feb 4, 2020)

Matteo said:


> Ohhh...*very* fond memories of this.
> 
> 
> Farah Fawcett.  Now *that's* the reason!


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 5, 2020)

Vince W said:


> It is bad and cheap looking but in a joyful way. It really shouldn't work as a film but it does. I haven't watched it in years. I should rectify that.



  We need more films like this .


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 5, 2020)

Brian G Turner said:


> One of those films that might be best left to nostalgic memory.



It brings back memories . Hawk's sword was really cool !


----------



## Matteo (Feb 5, 2020)

Vince W said:


>


So a ten/eleven year old me sat down in the mostly empty cinema room in the little cinema of my home town in South Wales, looking forward to watching Hawk the Slayer...

After the usual commercials - all together now..._dada, dada, dada, dada, dadada, dada, dada, dadaaaaaaaa, DA!_ - the film starts.  Only it's not Hawk the Slayer, it's some sci-fi flick with the woman from Charlie's Angels.

I can't have walked into the wrong film as there's only two screens and the other is not showing anything.  Huh! the projectionist has put the wrong film on!  Ah well, he'll realise soon enough.

Pity, as it's quite good.  And that woman from Charlie's Angels is wearing a lot less than she does on TV.  A *lot* less!  This is really good!

I then proceeded to watch the hugely enjoyable, but completely bonkers *Saturn 3.*  And then Hawk the Slayer - learning only a few years ago that in the UK the two films were shown as a double bill.

I do remember enjoying the film, but Saturn 3 had more of an impression on me - and is one film I've seen a few times since.


----------



## Vince W (Feb 5, 2020)

Matteo said:


> So a ten/eleven year old me sat down in the mostly empty cinema room in the little cinema of my home town in South Wales, looking forward to watching Hawk the Slayer...
> 
> After the usual commercials - all together now..._dada, dada, dada, dada, dadada, dada, dada, dadaaaaaaaa, DA!_ - the film starts.  Only it's not Hawk the Slayer, it's some sci-fi flick with the woman from Charlie's Angels.
> 
> ...


Thank you! It's been driving me mad trying to remember Farrah Fawcett in Hawk. I checked her imdb page and saw Saturn 3 and I thought maybe you were thinking of Logan's Run but I couldn't see how you would confuse either of those with Hawk.

Now I can get some sleep.


----------



## Matteo (Feb 5, 2020)

Heh!  Glad to be of service.


----------



## hitmouse (Feb 7, 2020)

I thought the film poster was great.


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 7, 2020)

This film didn't get one Oscar nomination.


----------



## Vince W (Feb 8, 2020)

Criminal.


----------



## Stenevor (Feb 8, 2020)

Hawk the Slayer and Smokey and the Bandit were the first films I ever watched on VCR. Parents came home with them and a brand new Sony C5 (betamax.....sigh...). I must have watched them 4 times each before they had to be returned after the weekend. Don't think I've seen Hawk the Slayer since. All I can remember is the terrible (scrub that, just watched the trailer and I like it) great special effect of the elf with his quick firing bow.


----------



## svalbard (Feb 9, 2020)

I have very fond memories of this movie. It has all the tropes, it is absolutely cheesy but in a good way if that makes any sense. And Jack Palance as the baddie. What else do you need. 

Never knew there was a sequel.


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 9, 2020)

svalbard said:


> I have very fond memories of this movie. It has all the tropes, it is absolutely cheesy but in a good way if that makes any sense. And Jack Palance as the baddie. What else do you need.
> 
> Never knew there was a sequel.



The man that produced it  tried for years to get a sequel made.


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 18, 2020)

Now that Im coupled up, I could use. good bad epic fantasy movie like this.


----------



## Boaz (Apr 18, 2020)

_Hawk the Slayer, The Beastmaster, Conan the Barbarian, Conan the Destroyer_, and _The Barbarians_ are the 80s fantasy movies for me. _ Krull _and Red Sonja are too forgettable to be on the list. What makes these five so memorable?  

_Hawk the Slayer_ had everything you need for D&D.  A swordsman, an elf, a giant, and a dwarf. Did Gary Gygax write the script?

_Conan the Barbarian_ had Arnold... and James... and the entire theatre laughing out loud because my nine year old brother shouted, "Move your hands! I can't see!" when my mother tried to hide the nudity from him.  

_Conan the Destroyer _for Wilt.  He could've crushed Arnold.

_The Beastmaster_ for Tanya's introduction.... for John Amos... and for so many unintentionally comedic moments.  

Seth: 'Splain nis!
Dar: It was given to me by a slave girl.
Seth: Nah, dis ain't come from no slay gel.

Wanting me to clean my room, my mom would pick up two socks off the floor and say, "Podo... and Codo."

_The Barbarians_ for not taking their movie too seriously.

@Matteo I love how your memory of Hawk has little to do with the quality of the film


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 20, 2020)

A silly thought . What about a  Hawk the Slayer  tv show.  produced by the people that did Hercules and Xena? If they play this  for laughs, it could actually work,


----------



## Major Eazy (Apr 22, 2020)

BAYLOR said:


> A 1980  fantasy film staring Jack Palance and John Terry . This film is bad  and cheap looking and a  positive  joy to watch. I so wanted a sequel to this film .



Each to their own.

I don't care what people think of it, I don't care if people thinks it is bad, cheap, cheesy, amateurish, good, great, amazing, whatever.

All I care is that I LIKE it. I love the idea of a magic sword that flies to your hand. Hawk dropped his sword, and all he had to do was hold out his hand, and it magically lift itself up and goes to Hawk's hand. No need to bend down and feel for it, while trying to keep your eyes on the villain, no chance of a risk of trying to quickly look down to find it, then look up to see the enemy coming at you. All you need to do is stand there, keep your eyes on the enemy, and call for your sword to come to your hand.

I always loved it.


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 23, 2020)

Major Eazy said:


> Each to their own.
> 
> I don't care what people think of it, I don't care if people thinks it is bad, cheap, cheesy, amateurish, good, great, amazing, whatever.
> 
> ...



Fair enough. Everyone has a certain film they feel  passionate 

Im glad this film exists.  It is a very entertaining film .


----------



## Boneman (Apr 23, 2020)

Major Eazy said:


> Each to their own.
> 
> I don't care what people think of it, I don't care if people thinks it is bad, cheap, cheesy, amateurish, good, great, amazing, whatever.
> 
> ...



Yeah, it works for Thor, doesn't it?


----------



## Major Eazy (Apr 23, 2020)

BAYLOR said:


> Fair enough. Everyone has a certain film they feel  passionate
> 
> Im glad this film exists.  It is a very entertaining film .



Yeah. Sometimes some movies will end up as a flop or box office bomb, sometimes some movies gets a bad review, some is seen by others to have cheesy plots, and all that stuff.

But there exists a proverb: _Speak for yourself._

So there is always people like you and me who finds some movies, specially _Hawk the Slayer_ to be enjoyable.

For me, I like it, I love it.


----------



## Major Eazy (Apr 23, 2020)

Boneman said:


> Yeah, it works for Thor, doesn't it?



I agree, and don't forget it works for the Jedi too.

Always nice if your own weapon could come back to your hand, either the sword itself having magic powers (such as in _Hawk the Slayer_) or you used the Force (_Star Wars_), or by means of using a magnet (Arrowverse's _Supergirl_).


----------



## BAYLOR (May 3, 2020)

Major Eazy said:


> Each to their own.
> 
> I don't care what people think of it, I don't care if people thinks it is bad, cheap, cheesy, amateurish, good, great, amazing, whatever.
> 
> ...



You might want to check out the tv film    *The Archer Fugitive from the Empire  *1981 and the Short Lived tv series* Wizards and Warriors.  *


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 3, 2020)

If thye did a reboot of this film, my choice to play Hawk the Slayer, Adrian Brody .


----------



## AE35Unit (Jul 5, 2020)

Wow I haven't seen this in years! I enjoyed it back then. I'd probably find it laughable now


----------



## Anthoney (Jul 5, 2020)

I rewatched it about a year ago.  They had cheap sets and cheap FX but they all doubled down on their characters and took them seriously.  I was in high school and had went to my first GenCon convention only a few month earlier.  I loved it at the time and used the sword in my AD&D campaign.  Jack Palance over acted the crap out of it and it was still good.  What was not to like for the guy who started the RPG club.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 5, 2020)

AE35Unit said:


> Wow I haven't seen this in years! I enjoyed it back then. I'd probably find it laughable now



It still entertains.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 5, 2020)

Anthoney said:


> I rewatched it about a year ago.  They had cheap sets and cheap FX but they all doubled down on their characters and took them seriously.  I was in high school and had went to my first GenCon convention only a few month earlier.  I loved it at the time and used the sword in my AD&D campaign.  Jack Palance over acted the crap out of it and it was still good.  What was not to like for the guy who started the RPG club.



That's when the fantasy movie craze began .  a couple of years later we  got *Conan, the Sword and Sorcerer  , Dragon Slayer , Krull* ect.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 5, 2020)

AV series ?


----------

